# Shotokan or Wado Ryu



## luigi_m_ (Dec 27, 2005)

I am going to be starting Karate in the New Year, along with swimming again (quite embarassing as I used to be a lifeguard), but was just wondering whether to start Shotokan or Wado Ryu. I would prefer the one which is more demanding physically, but also just looking to see what you guys think on each?

Cheers


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 27, 2005)

Dear Luigi,

Both arts are rather physically demanding and has their own advantages. In Shotokan, they uses very low stances and very powerful movements, and it will make you sweat and healthy. Wado-ryu uses higher stances which allows more mobility and they will also teach you Jujutsu throws and joint locking techniques, thus makes you more well rounded. Shotokan has very beautiful and physically demanding Kata (training forms) and if you want to compete, Shotokan forms is the best. But if you prefer to learn some more self-defense techniques (such as escapes, knife defenses etc), Wado-ryu has more to offer. In sum, both are great styles and has something to offer to anyone.

Here are some info about wado-ryu www.geocities.com/wadokai_indonesia


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 27, 2005)

luigi_m_ said:
			
		

> I am going to be starting Karate in the New Year, along with swimming again (quite embarassing as I used to be a lifeguard), but was just wondering whether to start Shotokan or Wado Ryu. I would prefer the one which is more demanding physically, but also just looking to see what you guys think on each?
> 
> Cheers


 
Having trained in both, I'll tell you right off the bat, that either one would suit you just fine.  Both are going to be good for conditioning, and will give your entire body a good workout.  

The two styles are somewhat related, in that Ohtsuka was one of Funakoshi's students, so there's going to be a good bit of Shotokan integrated into Wado.  Wado-Ryu incorporates some Jiu-Jitsu (Shintoyoshin-ryu).


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Both are good...I would say that Shotokan might be slightly more physically demanding, but there's not much of a difference. As mentioned, Wado also gets you some Jujutsu in the mix.


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 2, 2006)

I`ll just add that breaking of boards and conditioning of the fists are two things you won`t find in most wado schools. Also, wado stances and techniques are easy on the knees and other joints so it is a style you can continue training in for life.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, very right Cerdan!


----------

